# Do you consider 24 to be mid or early 20s?



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mid twenties, I'd say.

20-23: Early Twenties
24-26: Mid Twenties
27-29: Late Twenties


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

its more mid than early so has to be mid I envy you young uns in my day you'd have 10 children by now and false teeth :/


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Early twenties: 20-24
Mid twenties: 25
late twenties: 26-29


....


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


:yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


Same.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Age is scary. I felt weird talking to a 16 year old girl and realizing I'm not her peer, I'm an adult to her. That just happened at some point, I didn't even notice it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


Agree, the plural use of "twenties" suggests so.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't worry to much the universe is a gagillion years old and the oldest we reach is around 100 which is still a fetus compared to that


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mid. It's close enough to 25.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

My God I'll be 25 in April.  I see 24 as the tail end of your early 20s. But I can see it as mid 20s as well


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

24-26 mid twenties


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

I waited a while for that picture to go back into place :doh why


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Mid. 

20-23: early
24-26: mid
27-29: late

That's why there is a plural there.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

well goodbye youth...

got to make the most of 23 before it's all over.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


This.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

28 is still mid-twenties right? RIGHT!?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

SouthernTom said:


> 28 is still mid-twenties right? RIGHT!?


Yes, and so is 30.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


I see it that way too.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


I agree and now I am crying a little on the inside. I can't be in denial anymore when it's right there in front of me. I feel like I was just 16 yesterday. 
Mid twenties crisis here, turning into late twenties crisis very soon. I think I might be in crisis mode until I die.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ it's called a quarterlife crisis.

And now I'm in my mid twenties :/ I wasn't supposed to come on this forum today but here I am anyway and it's already managed to make me feel bad lol. (not this thread)

I have no self control.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have no self control.


SAS addiction. Worse than heroine addiction.:yes


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Early twenties: 20-23
Mid twenties: 24-26
Late twenties: 27-29

After 29, its: "Twenty-nine-ninety-nine plus tax"


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Good question! I always considered it early twenties, which would mean i'd be in my mid twenties next month, since i'll be 25 then... But maybe that's just because I don't want to admit i'm getting old. :lol


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

This makes me depressed. Urgh I don't want to change age categories so soon..


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

OP.. you are not old... you are only as old as your heart feels like.. be child by heart sometimes.. don't be too serious at all times or think you have to be... Life is too short..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its mid.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ it's called a quarterlife crisis.
> 
> And now I'm in my mid twenties :/ I wasn't supposed to come on this forum today but here I am anyway and it's already managed to make me feel bad lol. (not this thread)
> 
> I have no self control.


Quarter life? So you expect to live to a hundred? You're already past quarter life. 

Oh, I'm not helping :|

Oh, and now that you're a man you have just shaved another 3 years of your expectancy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mid :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I think anything under 25 years is early twenties, 25 is mid, and over 25 is late.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Now that I'm verging on being that age myself...I'd say it's early right? It's early 20s isnt it? Its still really young right right right right???? Tell me it's not over, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

**** I'm gonna be in my late 20s soon


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Mid. Divide equally by 3, its the only way.

The only way out of this is to simply disregard "mid" altogether and operate under two divisions, early and late  

When you get to 25 while operating under the two divisions method, then simply switch to the standard three and move yourself down a grouping.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Mid. Divide equally by 3, its the only way


But there's 10 years spent in your 20s. 10/3=3.33... 

Early: 20-22
Mid: 23-26
Late: 27-29

Voila.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Now that I'm verging on being that age myself...I'd say it's early right? It's early 20s isnt it? Its still really young right right right right???? Tell me it's not over, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!


lol y bump. **** I'm 25 now lol. But only just. Practically 24.  (I actually thought you were already 24 btw dunno why)


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I would have to say that all of your twenties are your early twenties. :um

It's true as long as it still feels like it, right? Right...?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> But there's 10 years spent in your 20s. 10/3=3.33...
> 
> Early: 20-22
> Mid: 23-26
> ...


^^^ My system is the most balanced

3 years in your early 20s
4 years in your mid 20s (2 before you turn 25, 2 after you turn 25)
3 years in your late 20s


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

euphoria04 said:


> But there's 10 years spent in your 20s. 10/3=3.33...
> 
> Early: 20-22
> Mid: 23-26
> ...


Stealthy. After all, working with 1/3 and 2/3 of a year isn't really practical


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> But there's 10 years spent in your 20s. 10/3=3.33...
> 
> Early: 20-22
> Mid: 23-26
> ...


I'd say

20: Transition. You still look like a teenager.
21-23: Early (it fits with the US age of majority)
24-26: Mid
27-29: Late

23 still feels like early 20s to me... Plus I have a numbers thing, and in everything I always associate 1-2-3 as early, 4-5-6 as middle, 7-8-9 as late, and 0 as something apart.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was 22 when this thread started, now I'm 24. :shockAnd I do remember posting in it like it's was yesterday. :shock


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mid twenties, but doesn't matter to me anymore. I'm in my late twenties now. :sigh


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish I still were as old as I look ;(


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

bad baby said:


> I wish I still were as old as I look ;(


Lol, yeah, I look younger than I am too.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Paperback Writer said:


> *I would have to say that all of your twenties are your early twenties.* :um
> 
> It's true as long as it still feels like it, right? Right...?


Yes, and all of your thirties are your mid 20s.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Early.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mid 20's.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


First reply nailed it.
Any other response is wrong


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

of course it's mid 20s. u have 4 yrs of your early 20s. surely thats enough lol. sigh this thread's making me feel old :/


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Early and mid at the same time if before 25 is early and after is late. I've felt old since I was 17.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

SD92 said:


> Mid twenties, I'd say.
> 
> 20-23: Early Twenties
> 24-26: Mid Twenties
> 27-29: Late Twenties


This


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Funny how people are so focused on numbers. 24 = ''I still have time, there's still hope.'' 25 = ''My line has ended! Flee for your lives!'' Still not as silly as suddenly allowing a teen to drink and do drugs at some arbitrary date, but not a single day before that.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I consider 24 to be mid-40s, because I prefer to convert the ages of young people to base 5. For my own age I use hex, so I'm 23, still early 20s.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> Age is really just a number to judge people on. If you take care of your body and mind you can look and be as healthy as a 20 something in your 30s. Your brain still ages though and the first half your 20s will have some of your sharpest memories. Trust me once you hit 25 when your brain becomes fully matured, that's when the clock starts speeding up.


I am 25, and I already look young for my age, so this post didn't make me feel better  someone bumped my old thread. Guess I'm doomed now lol mentally speaking. Although I don't have clear memories from my 20s at all really. Most of my past memories are fuzzy.



Paul said:


> I consider 24 to be mid-40s, because I prefer to convert the ages of young people to base 5. For my own age I use hex, so I'm 23, still early 20s.


+1 and I'd be 19 in hex.


----------

